#  :: القاعات العامة :: > لقاءات في حب الله >  الدين النصيحه .. اكتب نصيحه للى بعدك

## Abou.Gouda

*

الدين النصيحه ..... اكتب نصيحه لمن بعدك !!









هى دى فكرة الموضوع




فما أجمل أن يتناصح المؤمنين فيما بينهم


قال تعالى

إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ




فهذا تقوية للإيمان في النفوس المطمئنة


وصحوة من الغفلات


وليكن في مفهومنا أن من ينصحك هو خير محب لك


وفي الحديث عنه

قال: ((لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يحبَّ لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه))[1].


























انا نصيحتى العفو وكظم الغيظ


قال تعالى {خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ}(199) سورة الأعراف

قال تعالى {فَاصْفَحِ الصَّفْحَ الْجَمِيلَ}(85) سورة الحجر

قال تعالى {وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا أَلَا تُحِبُّونَ أَن يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ} (22)سورة النور

قال تعالى {وَالْكَاظِمِينَ الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ} (134) سورة آل عمران

قال تعالى {وَلَمَن صَبَرَ وَغَفَرَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمِنْ عَزْمِ الْأُمُورِ }(43)سورة الشورى.

ومن السنة:

عن عائشة رضي الله عنها قالت: ما ضرب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم شيئاً قط بيده ولا امرأة ولا خادماً، إلا أن يجاهد في سبيل الله، وما نيل منه شيء قط فينتقم من صاحبه إلا أن ينتهك شيء من محارم الله تعالى فينتقم لله تعالى. رواه مسلم.

وعن ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه قال: كأني انظر إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يحكي نبياً من الأنبياء، صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم ضربه قومه فأدموه، وهو يمسح الدم عن وجهه ويقول: (اللهم اغفر لقومي فإنهم لا يعلمون) متفق عليه.


وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال (ليس الشديد بالصرعة، إنما الشديد الذي يملك نفسه عند الغضب) متفق عليه.*

----------


## فراشة

بارك الله فيك لهذا لموضوع القيم ابو جودا

ونصيحتي ..

أخلص النية لله تعالى ...واحذر الرياء في القول والعمل.

تم تقييم الموضوع وتثبيته

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*وجزاك الله خيرا فراشه 

و شكرا على التثبيت 


و نصيحتى عامل الناس كما تحب ان تعامل
ولاتنتظر المقابل 


قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 

لا يؤمن احدكم حتى يحب لاخيه ما يحب لنفسه 

صدق رسول الله*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

جزاك الله خيرا أبوجودة

نصيحتى
أن نتدبر قول الله سبحانه وتعالى فى سورة التوبة



> ﴿قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آَبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ  وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوهَا  وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ  إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ  فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي  الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ(24)﴾

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*نصيحتى 

اماطه الاذى عن الطريق صدقه*

----------


## فراشة

كرر( لاحول ولا قوةإلا بالله ) فإنها تشرح البال , وتصلح الحال,وتحمل
بها الأثقال , وترضي ذا الجلال .

----------


## Abou.Gouda

*
نصيحتى تدبر الايه الكريمه 



*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير الجزاء للموضوع الجميل
قال تعالى :{ خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ } الأعراف : 199
تفسير ميسر للمعنى : اقْبَلْ - أيها النبي أنت وأمتك - الفضل من أخلاق الناس
 وأعمالهم ولا تطلب منهم ما يشق عليهم حتى لا ينفروا, وأْمر بكل قول
حسن وفِعْلٍ جميل وأعرض عن منازعة السفهاء ومساواة الجهلة الأغبياء .*

----------


## فراشة

زيارة المريض:
(ما من مسلم يعود مسلما مريضا غدوة إلا صلى عليه سبعون ألف ملك حتى يمسي، 
وإن عاد عشية إلا صلى عليه سبعون ألف ملك حتى يصبح، وكان له خريف في الجنة)الترمذي

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*كن في الدنيا كأنك غريب أو عابر سبيل
*

----------


## ابن البلد

أتقي الله أينما كنت

----------


## فاضــل

خالق الناس بخلق حسن ، و اتبع السيئة الحسنة تمحها

----------


## جيهان محمد على

* بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{* *ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم* *  }*
صدق الله العظيم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أطب مطعمك تكن مستجاب الدعوة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال يحي بن معاذ الرازي: ( ليكن حظ المؤمن منك ثلاثة: إن لم تنفعه فلا تضره ،وإن لم تفرحه فلا تغمه ،وإن لم تمدحه فلا تذمه )

----------


## فاضــل

ان جاءكم فاسق بنبأ فتبينوا .. أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة

----------


## عادل ابراهيم ام

جزاكم الله خيرا ونصيحتي
اذا كان عدوك نملة لا تنام له

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> جزاكم الله خيرا ونصيحتي
> اذا كان عدوك نملة لا تنام له


جزاك الله خيرا يا عادل
ومرحبا بك فى المنتدى

كونوا قوامين بالقسط شهداء ولو على أنفسكم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

من لا يرحم لا يرحم
فارحم ترحم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا  نعلم بعد رحمة الله ما الذي سيدخلنا الجنة ، أهي ركعة ، أو صدقة ، أو سقيا  ماء ، أو حاجة مسلم قضيناها، أو دعوة ، أو ذكر "فأعمل ولا تستصغر"

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لاتوجد نهايه سعيده إلا واحدة فقط هي : من مات وربه راض عنه.

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إجعل الله ورسوله أحب إليك مما سواهما

----------


## فراشة

من يتق الله يجعل له مخرجا ويرزقه من حيث لا يحتسب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما دُمـتَ لـمْ تَـصِـرْ لِــسَـانًـا للـحَـقِّ، فـكُـنْ أُذُنـــًــا .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"فسقى لهما ثم تولى إلى الظل"

إذا أحسنت لأحدهم ؛ 

فابتعد عنه لا تحرج ضعفه

 ولا تلزمهُ شكرك

وأصرف عنه وجهك لئلّا ترى حياءه .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تجعل فهمك للرزق يتوقف عند حدود المادة ،

 فإن أجمل الأرزاق هي سكينة الروح ، ونور العقل ، وصحة الجسد !

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تجعلوا يومكم يمرّ دون أثر طاهِر ؛ صلوا ، تصدقوا ، سبّحوا ، و أبتسموا ، ف الأيام لا تعود

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مهما كثرت أنواع السعادة تبقى دعوات الوالدين أجملها ..

----------


## فاضــل

النصيحة بالفعل أقوى و أصدق و افعل من النصيحة بالكلام

----------


## جيهان محمد على

تهادوا الحُب غيباً بالدُعاء

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال أحد العارفين  :  أحذر .. فقدرك كلماتك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يقول ابن عطاء : لا يسمــع ســورة يوسُـف عليـه السـلام محـزون الا استـرآح  .

وهذه حقيقة  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ"


انفقوا .. :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

رسالة صباحّية؛ 

ابدأ يومك بإعتقاد ان شيئاً رائعاً سيحدُث، فإن مرّ اليوم ولم يحدُث شيء فإنك قُمت بعبادة عظيمة وهِي حسن الظن بالله.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إصنع الخير فهو الشّيء الوحيد الذي لا يختفي ، حين تغيب..!

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تحاول الانتصار في كل الاختلافات ، فأحيانا كسب القلوب أولى من كسب المواقف .!! 

- الإمام الشافعي

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لا تخف من الموت فالله غفورٌ و رحيم ،،،خاف من الحياة ،،،الناس لا يغفرون ولا يرحمون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حتى في ظروفكم الخانقة "تعلمو العطاء" فثواب العطاء يخبئ لكم فرجاً من حيث لا تحتسبون.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

على قدر الهدف يكون الانطلاق

 ففــي طلب الرزق قال:‘ فامشوا 

’وللصلاة قال:‘ فاسعوا ’

وللجنة قال :‘ وسارعوا

 ’وأما إليه فقال:‘ ففروا إلى الله..

فروا إلى الله  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الكرم الحقيقي ، هو أن تفعل معروفاً لشخص لن يعرف أبداً أنك فعلته له.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

مادمت تنوى الخير ..فأنت بخير.. :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

وسأبقى حيًّا مطمئناً أتنفس حسن ظني بربي 

أثق به

 أطمئن إليه

 مادام بيني وبينه باب.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إني توكلت على الله


نحن نتوكل ليس لأننا عاجزون فحسب؛ بل ولأننا لا نعرف مالذي يصلح لنا وكيف يتحقق. سَلّم الأمر كله لله، وثق به واطمئن. :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قالت إحدي العارفات :  وكم لله من لطفٍ خفيٍّ
اصبروا  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إرتقوا  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

“لقد خُلقنا جميعاً لنكون خلفاء الله على الارض. فاسأل نفسك .. 

كم مرةً تصرفت كخليفة له؟”

----------


## فاضــل

من الحمق ان تكرر نفس الأفعال ثم تتوقع نتائج مختلفة (اينشتاين)

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الابتسامة أمرها عجيب إن أهديتها لحبيب شعر بالفرح، وإن أهديتها لعدو شعر بالندم، وإن أهديتها لمن لاتعرف أصبحت صدقة، وإن صنعتها لنفسك ازددت قوة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إحذر من الذين يسامحون كثيرافإنهم إن رحلوا لن يعودوا أبدا.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال أحد الأولياء : لا مال أعون من العقل، ولا مصيبة أعظم من الجهل،ولا مناصرة كالمشاورة.

----------


## فاضــل

لا تنصح الآخرين بما لا تستطيع انت فعله

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"ما ودعك ربك وما قلى"

انقطاع الخير عنك لبعض الوقت هو تهيئة لفيضان خير جديد

ابشروا  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" ومَا تَسقُطُ مِن وَرقَةٍ إلاّ يَعلمُهَا"
 فكيف بحالك 

ودمعة عَينك

وألم قلبك

وهمك

وغمك

وديْنك

بل كيف بسجودك وأنت تناجيه بظلمة الليل يسمعك ؟

لا تقنطوا  :f:

----------


## فاضــل

"ان مع العسر يسرا ، ان مع العسر يسرا "
مع و ليس بعد 
و لن يغلب عسر واحد يسرين بإذن الله 
التركيز على  اليسر يظهره , التركيز على العسر يكثره

----------


## جيهان محمد على

البسطامي يحكي : مررت بدير فيه راهبة ، فسألتها أهنا مكان طاهر أصلي فيه ؟

فقالت : طهر قلبك ، و صلِ حيث شئت ..

الإيمان قضية داخلية  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أنفق مما تحب تأتيك الفتوحات من كل صوب

أنفقوا  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" واعلم أني بَشَريّ أزلّ إذا قلتُ ، وأضلّ إذا ارتأيت ، وأخطئ إذا توخّيت ، وأصيب إذا وُفِّقت ، وأحقّق إذا أُلهِمت ، وأسعد إذا لُوطفت ، وأتخلّص إذا رحمت ، فإذا لمتَ فليكن لومك هَوْنا "
أبو حيان التوحيدي

تراحموا  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال محمد بن مناذر:كنت أمشي مع الخليل بن أحمد فأنقطع نعلي فمشيت حافيا فخلع نعليه وحملها يمشي معي ( الصداقة مشاركة )

تصادقوا ...تشاركوا  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قواعد العشق الاربعون

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال الله تعالى :"فَتَزِلَّ قَدَمٌ بَعدَ ثُبوتِها"

لم يقل بعد تذبذبها ؛ بل بعد ثبوتها .

الحياة فتن والثبات عزيز .

اثبتوا  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال أحد العارفين : كلما أتسعت الرؤية ضاقت العبارة

لا تنخدعوا بوفرة الكلام وفصاحة اللسان  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

حكمة عجيبة في آية كريمة :
{ اذهب أنت وأخوك بآياتي ولا تنيا في ذكري }
_( اذهب ) : 
تُحطِّم السلبية .. وتبني الإيجابية .._
_( أنت وأخوك ) :
تُحطِّم الفردية .. وتبني الجماعية .._
_( بآياتي ) : 
تُحطِّم الجهل والعشوائية .. وتبني العلم والمنهجية .._
_( ولا تنيا ) :
تُحطِّم الكسل .. وتبني الهمة والتضحية .._
_( في ذكري ) : 
تُحطِّم المادية .. وتبني الربانية .._
_يعني : إيجابية .. وعمل جماعي مُنظَّم .. وبمنهجية .. وبنشاط .. مع استحضار ذكر الله تعالى ، والإخلاص له سبحانه .._
_آية واحدة من كتاب الله تعالى .. تكفَّلت لنا بمنهج حياة_

----------


## جيهان محمد على

نصيحة داود الطائي لخادمه بعد وفاته في الرؤيا :-
داو قروح بطنك بالجوع واقطع مفاوز الدنيا بالأحزان وآثر حب الله تعالى على هواك ولا تبال متى تلقى. :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(فبما "رحمة من الله" لنت لهم) إذا رزقك الله اللين في الدعوة ، واللطف في الخطاب، فاعلم أنك في رحمة الله."د.عبدالله بن بلقاسم"

----------


## mahfouz1000

mahfouz1002.blogspot.com

----------


## جيهان محمد على

في أواخر سورة آل عمران تكرر كلمة ﴿ربنا﴾ خمس مرات في ثلاث آيات والنتيجة :
   .
﴿فاستجاب لهُمْ ربُّهُم﴾
- ثقّ بالفرج وأكثر من طرق الباب.
. :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

علاج الضيقة ..



 :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال أحد المتأملين :  من الجميل أن يكون لديك صديق كلما أتيت له متكدرا رجعت منه صافياً وكلما قدمت إليه ضعيفاً عدت منه أقوى

ابحثوا عن أصدقائكم الحقيقيين  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> قال أحد المتأملين : من الجميل أن يكون لديك صديق كلما أتيت له متكدرا رجعت منه صافياً وكلما قدمت إليه ضعيفاً عدت منه أقوى
> 
> ابحثوا عن أصدقائكم الحقيقيين


فعلا والله
نحن أحوج ما نكون إلى أصدقاء حقيقيين فى هذه الدنيا المتعبة

قولوا يا رب عن يقين
قولوها بطمأنينة
قولوها بحب
يا رب

----------


## جيهان محمد على

> فعلا والله
> نحن أحوج ما نكون إلى أصدقاء حقيقيين فى هذه الدنيا المتعبة
> 
> قولوا يا رب عن يقين
> قولوها بطمأنينة
> قولوها بحب
> يا رب


تعرف اني ساعات بصحي من عز النوم بلاقي نفسي بقول يارب .؟!
بحس بسعادة غريبة ساعتها  مش لمجرد اني بقول يارب 
لكن عشان بتأكد ان الكلمة دي فعلا جوايا. ..
يارب

----------


## nour2005

‏ليس هناك من يمنعك ان تبتسم ، و ليس هناك شيء يستحق الحزن !

 الحياة متقلبه وعليك ان تقتنع بأن الماضي مات والقادم قد كتب ، إبتسم

إبراهيم الفقى

 ::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

يا من لا يخيب رجاء المساكين وتوسل الحائرين
ادعوه يستجب لكم  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

فقلت إستغفروا ربكم إنه كان غفارا
يرسل السماء عليكم مدرار
ويمددكم بأموال وبنين
ويجعل لكم جنات
ويجعل لكم أنهارا

أرسلت من z5 بإستخدام تاباتلك

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> تعرف اني ساعات بصحي من عز النوم بلاقي نفسي بقول يارب .؟!
> بحس بسعادة غريبة ساعتها  مش لمجرد اني بقول يارب 
> لكن عشان بتأكد ان الكلمة دي فعلا جوايا. ..
> يارب


ما شاء الله..هنيئا لك يا چيهان
اللهم إجعلنا ممن تطمئن قلوبهم بذكرك
ونقى اللهم سرائرنا ولا تجعلنا ممن يبطنون مالا يظهرون.

إن أحببت فلا تحب إلا فى الله
وإن أبغضت فلا تبغض إلا فى الله
فهو الباقى وهو الحي الذى لا يموت


أرسلت من z5 بإستخدام تاباتلك

----------


## جيهان محمد على



----------


## جيهان محمد على

الله لا يخذل عبدا يناديه

ادعوه  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

أيها المسافر أشتري الورد لعلك تقابل في الطريق من يستحقه ...

----------


## اسكندرانى

*كل شئ يمر. الحزن لايدوم.الفرح لا يدوم 
فلا تتعب بالتفكير فلله التدبير .*

----------


## nour2005

> *كل شئ يمر. الحزن لايدوم.الفرح لا يدوم 
> فلا تتعب بالتفكير فلله التدبير .*


ونعم بالله 

رجعتني يا أستاذ نادر بالذاكرة لقول الأستاذ  Ahmed 216

الله يرحمه : دوام الحال من المحال  ::

----------


## أحمد ناصر

وأنت تناجى ربك وتدعوه وتعبده..إذا كنت فى شبابك قدم الخوف على الرجاء..
وإذا كنت فى مشيبك ..فقدم الرجاء على الخوف..
وقدم الحب على ما سواه فى كل وقت وحين.

----------


## اسكندرانى

* لا شيء أطيب من اللسان إذا طاب، ولا أخبث منه إذا خبث.*

----------


## nour2005

السعادة الحقيقية هي الشعور بالطمأنينة *،
وحتى تكون الطمأنينة لا بد من راحة القلب* *،*
*وراحة القلب هي بقربه من الله تعالى 
وبعده عن كل ما يكرهه .*

----------


## جيهان محمد على

‏حتى الذين ماتوا في هذه الدقيقة كانوا يظنّون الموت شيئاً بعيداً، فـ يا رب أحسن خاتمتنا .

----------


## فاضــل

ان لم تكن تستطيع اشعار نفسك بالسعادة في الوقت الحالي و بظروفك الحالية فثق انك لن تستطيع ان تشعر بها في اي وقت آخر أو في اي ظروف اخرى .. فالسعادة اختيار .. و .. قرار

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كن عن ربك راض..فإنه ليس هناك أمقت على القلوب ولا أشر على الناس من العبد الساخط .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إن صادفت يوما إنسانا حقيقيا فلا تدعه يغيب عن أفق الروح أبداً

شمس التبريزي

----------


## أحمد ناصر

لازم الإستغفار والتوبة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

(الحسد) 

هو أول ذنب عُصي به الله في السماء و الأرض .. 

- أول ذنب في السماء (يوم حسد إبليس آدم) 

- أول ذنب في الأرض (يوم حسد ابن آدم أخاه فقتله)

لا تحسد  :f:

----------


## the_chemist

أحبب وطنك ولكن لا تنسي أن دينك هو الذى أمرك
فلا تكره دينك لتحب وطنك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

عود نفسك فعل المكارم ،

 وتحمل أعباء المغارم ،

 تشرف نفسك  :f:

----------


## أحمد ناصر

كن مفتاحا للخير مغلاقا للشر.

----------


## جيهان محمد على

ما زال الدُّعاء يُغيّر مجرى المقادير  في غير عهد الأنبياء

----------


## جيهان محمد على

إلى الله أذهب ، حيث لا يوجد سوى الطمأنينة والفرح .

----------


## جيهان محمد على

كُل سطر مِن كتاب الله يرويّ القلب عُمراً . ::h::

----------


## جيهان محمد على

‏سُئل الإمام الشافعي -رحمه الله-: كيف نعرف أهل الحق في زمن الفتن؟
فقال: "اتبع سهام العدو فهي ترشدك إليهم."

----------


## جيهان محمد على

السلام عليك أيها الإله الأعظم إله الحق..
 لقد جــــئتك يا إلهي خــــاضعا لأشهد جلالك
 جــــئتك يا إلهي متــــحليا بالحق متخليا عن الباطل
 فلم أظــــلم أحدا،
 ولم أسلك سبيل الضــــالين.
 لم أحــــنث في يمين،
 ولم تضــــلني الشهوة فتمتد عيني لزوجة أحد من رحمي.
 ولم تمــــتد يدي لمال غيري،
 لم أقــــل كذبا، ولم أكن لك عصــــيا.
 ولم أسع في الإيقــــاع بعبد عند سيده.
 إني يا إلهي لم أُجــــيع..ولم أُبكِ أحدا.
 وما قتــــلت وما غــــدرت،
 لم أكن يوما محـرضا على قتل.
 إني لم أسرق من المعابد خـبزها،
 ولم أرتكـب الفـحشاء.
 ولم أدنس شيئا مقدسا
 ولم أغتـصب مالا حراما،
 ولم أنتـهك حرمة الأموات.
 إني لم أبـع قمحا بثمن فاحش!
 ولم أطــــفف الكيل،
 أنا طاهر.. أنا طاهر.. أنا طاهر!
 وما دمت بـريئا من الإثم
 فإجعلني يا إلهي من الفــــائزين.
 ______
صلاة مصرية قديمة

----------


## جيهان محمد على

"وتولّني في من تولّيت" 

كررها في دعائك، متيقنًا بمعناها، إذا تولاك الله سخر لك كل شيء 

ولو كان في نظرك مستحيلاً 

ربِّ اجعلنا ممن توليتهم برحمتك.

----------


## اسكندرانى

*من كثُر أحسانه أحبّه أخوانه*

----------


## فراشة

ابسط وجهك للناس تكسب ودهم, 
وألن لهم الكلام يحبوك، 
وتواضع لهم يجلوك

----------


## جيهان محمد على

الكذب من أسباب الحرمان من الهداية،


قال تعالى: "إن الله لا يهدي من هو مسرف كذّاب" غافر28

لا تكذب  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

لو كانت الدنيا سهلة ميسرة لما كان " الصبر" أحد أبواب الجنّة! 

قيل لأحد الصالحين ماهو الصبر الجميل؟ 

قال : أن تُبتلى و قلبك يقول الحمدلله

الحمد لله  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

‏(حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل) هي الكلمة التي قالها إبراهيم ﷺ حين ألقي في النار، قال السيوطي: "يستحب قول هذه الكلمة عند الغم والأمور العظيمة".

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سلام على من يسندون الآخرين 

وإن لم يكن هناك من يسندهم هم

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال أحد الأولياء : إن صح منك العّزم أرشدت للحِيل

----------


## جيهان محمد على

" ثلاثه إذا تكلموا أمامك ..
انصت لهم ، لا تقاطعهم ، لا تعقّب بسوء: 
الوالدان ، 
والطفل ، 
والمهموم ..
لأن قلبهم هو الناطق  ! "

- الجاحظ

----------


## جيهان محمد على

قال يوسف عليه السلام لأخيه "لا تبتئس"


 وشعيب لموسى عليهم السلام  "لا تخف"


 ومحمدﷺ لصاحبه "لاتحزن" 


ما أجمل نشر الطمأنينة في النفوس


 (منهج نبوي).

----------


## جيهان محمد على

سورة الكهف تتحدث عن المسافة بين المعرفة البشرية الآنية والحكمة الإلهية الأبدية !

اقرأوها  :f:

----------


## جيهان محمد على

‏"وَاصبِر وَما صَبرُكَ إِلّا بِاللَّهِ وَلا تَحزَن عَلَيهِم وَلا تَكُ في ضَيقٍ مِمّا يَمكُرونَ "

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَن ذِكْرِي فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنكًا وَنَحْشُرُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَىٰ (124)
لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------


## أحمد ناصر

إذا أردت سلامة العقل و طهارة الروح و لين القلب و صلابة العزم
فعليك بالقرآن .

----------


## الاميرةالمفقودة

حقيقي 


أرسلت بواسطة iPhone بإستخدام Tapatalk

----------

